# Private fishing?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As I understand it anyone can hunt or fish more or less anywhere here in Portugal and I know individual landowners can make their land non hunting areas by (I think) registering it as such with the local authorities but please can someone tell me if the same be done with stretches of river if your land borders said river? 

If so. How is it done and once registered as private fishing, can the landowner and his guests still fish it?

Also, is the landowner allowed to operate a crayfish trap on his stretch of river please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck with that question, I looked at property that "owned" the river boundary to boundary and halfway across but that was stated in deeds, if it's not there then doubt you could add it.

Crayfish traps ? Department of Agriculture or rivers might also be responsibility of regional water board


----------

